# Seat belts



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

Has anyone had any seat belt trouble? My passenger seat (front) will lock and click, and won't release unless you undo it and rebuckle. I know that usually the belt should lock when the brakes are applied - but this happens all the time, and you have to constantly adjust it by undoing it and rebuckling.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Digi, same here  

It locked on me once while my wife was driving, and then it has since locked 3 times on my wife. the only way to release is to undo the belt buckle.

I will approch Nissan on this, and it's good to know other are experiencing this too.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Happened to me as well*

Hey guys,

I didn't think much of it, but now that you mention it it does happen to me as well.
I know there is a feature (for child seat restraint) where when you pull out the entire belt it will click its way back in lock position and the only way to go back in normal mode is to completely undo the belt. But as you mentioned this anoying locking also happened to me (on front passenger) for no reason at all (without pulling belt all the way out)... very strange. I will also inquire at my next dealer appointment.

ValBoo.


----------



## pookczek (Jan 1, 2005)

Just got back from our first road trip to Banff and experienced the seat belt lock-up.... that is, only 2 of the 4 of us experienced it. Only the seat belts on the right-side of the vehicle (front and back) locked up.

Has anyone service department commented on this?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*checked with dealer...*

Yes indeed checked with Dealer,
It has to do with the belt angle during pull out apparently.

I think I saw something about this in the Electronic Service Manual, but I did not have time to fully read up on it.

There could be the answer to this belt lock up...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I wonder if there could be a break-in issue. I had this problem at first, but have not seen it recently. It problem belts apeared in sucession of use. First it was the front passengers, then the rear passenger right side, then finally the rear left passenger. All noticed during a highway trip. Again, no problems since (knock on wood)


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Seat belt lock-up is found on other Nissan's as well. My 02 Altima has this problem, which I have had checked and re-checked by the dealer, yet they couldn't replicate the problem. So one day, I happened to get into a rear passenger seat, and disovered two actions that seem to prompt the problem:
a. quickly pulling the seat belt out almost to its limit
b. quickly pulling the seat belt out and upward rather than out and downward.

Either action employs the ratchet locking mechanism. I also realize that it only happens in passenger seats, and not in the driver's seat. So the next time I was at the dealer for scheduled maintenance, I mentioned it and the service manager checked through some service manuals for me. It turns out that this is apparently part of the constuction of the belt recoil mechanism by design.

So - now we pull out the belts out in a slower, outward and slightly downward motion, and we avoid the lockup altogether.

My guess is that Nissan uses the same belt recoil mechanisms in all it's vehicles, but may be implemented slightly differently so as to accentuate or eliminate the problem in various models.

...jww


----------



## Pedro_Amigo (Jan 13, 2006)

hi all!

Anyone knows how to get rid of the seat belt reminder chime? Is there any way to set them off?


----------



## dmichener (Jun 23, 2015)

Just so you know, the NTSB has declared that child car seats should not be placed in the front seat. In fact, they are to be placed in the rear seat position and facing the rear. So, there is no need for a child restraint in the front seat. Oh yes, no child should be placed in the front seat who is under 13 years of age or is a specific height and/or weight. We will be going to the dealer to discuss a fix for this problem. We recently drove to Nebraska and back for my 50th reunion. I guess I should not include me as a driver. My wife drove the whole way as the passenger seatbelt locked up on her as soon as she buckled it and would not let go. She got a feeling of claustrophobia and could not ride in the passenger seat as a result. So, she drove all 4200 miles. We bought the car feeling it would fill our purposes and without trouble. The driver's seatbelt locks in a hard break situation and then releases. The front passenger seatbelt should be the same.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi dmichener,
Just looked at my warranty booklet, and my memory was correct, the seat belt warranty-- ''covers any seat belt or related component supplied on Nissan vehicles that fails to function properly during normal use with 10 years of the date the vehicle is delivered to the first retail buyer or buyer or placed in to service (whichever is earlier). Warranty repairs are free of charge for parts and labour.''
Your X trail unless it was one of the very first delivered in Canada should be covered. You may want to call Nissan Canada with your serial number, and then check with a dealer they suggest. Good luck


----------

